# Just bought a new Springfield 1911-A1 Loaded. Lots of pics. Does it need anything?



## MisterB (May 6, 2007)

I am in love with this gun, and I am now officially a 1911 nut. I visited the John Browning gun museum in Utah today. Took lots of pics of that too. I'll post them up after this.

Given that this is the "loaded" model, so it has the night sites, upgraded trigger and hammer etc. is there anything else to add besides the grips I just changed out? The mags seem a bit flimsy...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrat! That is extremely nice! :smt023 I'm thinking about purchasing a springfield myself... How much did you end up paying for it?

Also, I'd pick up some Wilson mags if I were you. They're high quality mags... I use wilson mags for Kimber 1911.


----------



## MisterB (May 6, 2007)

js said:


> Congrat! That is extremely nice! :smt023 I'm thinking about purchasing a springfield myself... How much did you end up paying for it?
> 
> Also, I'd pick up some Wilson mags if I were you. They're high quality mags... I use wilson mags for Kimber 1911.


I paid $699. I was ready to buy the regular mil spec, but for about $150 more, I got the night sights, trigger, hammer, and some other stuff that slips my mind at the moment.

Thanks for the suggestion on mags. I assume those will fit a Springfield?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Stop. Step away from the credit card.
No. It does not need anything.
The mags are fine. Everything is fine. If anything on it does not work, fix it, but do not spend any more money on anything except ammo and range fees.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

yep........it NEEDS shootin' :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

See my signature for what a pistol "needs."

I do like to have at least six magazines for any pistol, and I also prefer Wilson mags for 1911s.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> yep........it NEEDS shootin' :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


+1 :smt023

And LOTS of IT!

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh yeah,

It needs lots of fondling, too. :smt049 

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

TLC and a trip to my gun safe


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shoot them that's what there made for. Nothing like the first range trip with that new gun. Good luck with it.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Great lookin' gun. I've got an "enhanced" Springy and love it. Only thing to add may be some realy nice wood grips. I prefer them over rubber. Mine shoots great. You'll really enjoy it. Good choice. :smt028


----------



## crashresidue (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheers,

I've got a "Loaded" in stainless - GREAT shooter!

Only thing I've added is a fiber optic front sight - sitting in the case, it grabs you eye. It's the easiest aquiring sight I've ever used! About $25 installed by your dealer - or yourself is you're so inclined.

As already said - shoot her - hard and often - she'll love ya for it!!!

It's a personal quirk of mine, but for the first 1,000 rounds, I keep them a little on the wet side (oil).

Mine is NOT a HD weapon, so the fiber optic sight isn't a tactical decision.

Genlte winds,
cr


----------

